# Hay Bale Scale



## cestes1abac (Oct 30, 2010)

This is something we made in my Farm operations class at my school. I go to Abraham Baldwin Agricultural College in Tifton, Ga. We had a old cattle chute scale that we were not using so we made a frame for it to weigh Hay on. The scale has about a 6000lb capacity. We are also going to use it to weigh other odd and end things.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Very cool. Always wish I had a scale on my place. I have to haul a load to the elevator to weigh up and if I'm hauling the other direction it can add 5 miles to every haul.


----------



## cestes1abac (Oct 30, 2010)

Yea. I'm also in a metal fabrication class and we built a trailer hitch. As i started working on it I wanted to build something else. The farm manager showed me the scale and they wanted to build a frame for it for hay. So we moved it in the shop and bought the tubing the next day. I wish I could build you one but I dont know about the scale part. We are thinking about building a bigger one that has a larger capacity to just drive the tractor on, something with a bigger capacity than 6000#. If you want some closer pics of it let me know.


----------

